# Buying a skiff



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

What’s up everyone. I have decided to upgrade from my Hobie to my first skiff. My price range is in the 10-15k range. Boats I’m interested in are east cape, ranger phantom/banshee extreme. I check the micro classified everyday but it seems like everyone’s skiff is in Florida. If any of y’all have something for sale that’s similar to the skiffs I listed above feel free to message me. I live in corpus but I can drive anywhere with Texas and Louisiana for the right deal


----------



## Boca Chica Beach (Aug 21, 2017)

It all depends on condition, but I'd imagine you'd be hard pressed to find any East Cape in your price range. Might find a Glide. Ranger might be a bit easier to find at that range, but still not sure. Some that will be around that range and are good boats, so I've heard, are the Ankona boats. Check those out. I see them come up on here often. I've also seen several Texas owners put theirs up for sale. Marcus Haralson is a guide in the Corpus area and he runs an Ankona Copperhead. I've been on it and it's sweet! That's Ankonas "guide" boat, so you might not find one in your range, but the Shadowcast is one that is definitely in your range. 

Another that you might find around that price range are the Mitzi Skiffs.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

There is a glide listed at 15,900 in the classifieds


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Might find an older HPX-T in that range, and they seem to be popular in Tx. You could get a really nice 17T for that price, if you're willing to put up with the ride.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

Have you fished down here in a 17t? I seen one for sale recently but it was purchased fairly quickly. I was curious about how good of a skiff the 17T is.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Derek Radtke said:


> Have you fished down here in a 17t? I seen one for sale recently but it was purchased fairly quickly. I was curious about how good of a skiff the 17T is.


I'm in Florida, but I run a 17T. PM me and I can give you the rundown on the pros and cons.


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

I have a 03 HPX-T and run it around the Rockport area. Its a good boat but it can be a wet and bumpy ride. It runs really skinny and drafts about 6 to 7 inches I would guess, WOT is about 32. I need to put a jackpate on it but overall its a great boat, its not the prettiest or flashiest but it gets the job done.


----------



## FXSBT26 (Mar 29, 2016)

I own both a HP Guide and a EC Glide. I love both boats, but for different reasons.....I don't think that in that price range you will find a HB but an EC is a possibility. If you are not going to be making long runs to the hole or cedar bayou (depending on north or south) and do lots of poling in sub 10" water I would strongly suggest a Glide or similar. If you plan on running long distances and big water.....better steer clear of a micro skiff. Personally I fish about three times more days in the Glide than the Guide, but I fish shallow and launch close to where I'm fishing.


----------



## Joe Caballero (Mar 14, 2018)

Derek Radtke said:


> What’s up everyone. I have decided to upgrade from my Hobie to my first skiff. My price range is in the 10-15k range. Boats I’m interested in are east cape, ranger phantom/banshee extreme. I check the micro classified everyday but it seems like everyone’s skiff is in Florida. If any of y’all have something for sale that’s similar to the skiffs I listed above feel free to message me. I live in corpus but I can drive anywhere with Texas and Louisiana for the right deal


I have a 2015 Ankona Shadowcast 18 with mini side console and 30 hp Tohatsu that is turn key i will be posting on this site sometime today over 17000 invested asking 14000


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Derek Radtke said:


> Have you fished down here in a 17t? I seen one for sale recently but it was purchased fairly quickly. I was curious about how good of a skiff the 17T is.


I've fished out of a 17T, buddy used to run one. I've made the run from bird island down to the land cut in it a few times. It's wet especially with 20 knot winds but it got skinny and fished well.


----------



## rivershoes (Aug 7, 2016)

Derek Radtke said:


> What’s up everyone. I have decided to upgrade from my Hobie to my first skiff. My price range is in the 10-15k range. Boats I’m interested in are east cape, ranger phantom/banshee extreme. I check the micro classified everyday but it seems like everyone’s skiff is in Florida. If any of y’all have something for sale that’s similar to the skiffs I listed above feel free to message me. I live in corpus but I can drive anywhere with Texas and Louisiana for the right deal


HI,have just viewed your add. i did list my 16.5 skimmer skiff last month but did not sell her..i live on the largest natural like in california...afternoons with TRUE 2 ft chop are not uncommon.. she does really well if i slow down a bit as well as drafting a TRUE 9" with two clients and me poling...would like to get 18k can deliver to Tx.thanks...k... AS NEW


----------



## treydyer00 (Sep 14, 2009)

Derek Radtke said:


> What’s up everyone. I have decided to upgrade from my Hobie to my first skiff. My price range is in the 10-15k range. Boats I’m interested in are east cape, ranger phantom/banshee extreme. I check the micro classified everyday but it seems like everyone’s skiff is in Florida. If any of y’all have something for sale that’s similar to the skiffs I listed above feel free to message me. I live in corpus but I can drive anywhere with Texas and Louisiana for the right deal


Just posted my skiff in the classifieds. It's in New Braunfels.


----------

